# Ideas for an inexpensive shop building



## Stosh (May 27, 2010)

My current shop is in the cellar.. needless to say, I would like a bigger shop.

I was thinking for the money a shipping container would be much bigger than my cellar. I have a small yard. I have looked at the "we finance and drop off a storage building" places but for the money, i could build a better/bigger one for the money.

Has anyone in here used a shipping container before? I was thinking paint it white, Put an ac unit in the side and call it a woodshop (of course build tables run power ect.)

I was just throwing around ideas. Thinking of the pros and cons of shipping container vs self made plywood biulding as it will have to be small to fit in my yard

What did you spend your money on when you were in this situation? And yea the shop is making a little $$ so id like something better than my cellar … Had to assemble a bookshelf on the front porch because it was too big for the cellar opening, And no i didnt tell the cusomer, but she loved the bookshelf ..


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you have a garage? Try there…


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I know a lot of guys have built a lot of living quarters, shelters, etc. out of shipping containers but I just don't know how a shop would work. The width dimension would be very restrictive for rotating stock or moving one thing past another. Ventilation should be easy to create. It's going to take a torch or heavy metal cutting tools to create openings.
One other consideration is local codes. I can't stand them myself when they say what you can or cannot do in your yard or what type of buildings you are limited to. That is one of many reasons I moved to a very rural area. I even found there are a few codes here. They relate to how close to the property line you can put a structure. Some places will limit it by feet and some are by percentage of lot space.
An idea, and just tossing ideas, may be to find a cheap vacant lot or an abandone property through the local court system. Sometimes the properties sold for back taxes are really cheap, especially if it's a delapidated structure. There would be no need to bring it to living standards and a real good chance it would already have power.
Good luck on the project.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you seen the cheap sheet metal covered car ports for 600 to 800 dollars. They can have the sides covered and you have a really cheap one or two car garage space instantly. Big drawback is, NO FLOOR. The container would already have a good one.
Again, good luck.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I know a boat re-builder who works out of a 40' container. If you want to paint one and want some aid with the heat 3M makes some glass beads that you can mix into the paint that will reflect a hell of a lot of the heat. Send me a PM if you want info who where to get them.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting idea, the SC. So what's the going rate for one, and how much for delivery? If you are likely to move in the foreseeable future, I could see that as the TOP choice.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I think an 8' X 8' X 20' container would make a great shop. Careful of some of the "as is" sales, I hear those are a buyer beware kind of deal. Although the may be cheaper, they sometimes come with some real problems.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Around here you can get them dropped for $2,000. Either a 20' or 40', same price.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

LJ cmckerliesr has been blogging on his life woodworking in a can. You might check that out for some things that work and some that don't do well. If you go this way, watch your electrical hookups. Lots of way for the LJ to be the ground connection.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Stoch, I bought a 14×66 moble office building, for about the same price as a SC, It came with central heat and air, well insulated, windows and 2 steel doors. Cost me 750 bucks to have it moved 40 miles, but no permit needed because it still has it's wheels. I live in the country, so I have no problem with the looks. After removing a wall inside, I have a 14×40 shop, a 12×14 finishing room and a 12×14 office/wood storage room. Works great for me, I also ran 100 amp 240 to the shop. It also came with 16 dual tube overhead lights as well.

Good luck


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

My buddy started his shop in one container, later parked another parallel to the first with some distance between the 2. Added a roof between the 2 as the next phase. Then a concrete floor and back wall. Gives him a nice big space to work plus the space in 2 containers.


----------



## woodsmith1 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen guys use old mobile homes. Gut the inside walls. You'll have a furnace, Insulation, and electric. Maybe a small one (12'x50'). Like BTKS said what are your local codes. If you gut it and use it for a shop it's not consided a living quarters. I've seen them for free on craigslist more than once.


----------



## Stosh (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for all the input guys. Time to start looking and thinking.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

A friend of mine started with a baby barn, about 6' wide and 8' long. Then he added another piece to the end, then another. At the end of it, it looked like he was building cabinets in a tunnel!
Now he's renting an awesome spot in a big building.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

All great ideas! I think the old camper trailer or mobile home is the best all around. But I would suggest posting this also on Facebook, email friends and family, look on Craigslist…and pray about it. After just one day I may already have a 14×22 shed for my shop coming my way! Hope you find a great shop soon Lumberjocks is a great place!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Marty! Good for you. Sounds like you may have found something… I'm still looking


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I didn't get that shed after all it was falling apart and would be very hard to move. I think a mobile home or construction office is the best idea but I can't move anything that big. I'm still looking for a an old travel trailer maybe 10×20 or so? Still hoping I can set up new shop before winter. Praying you find something also.


----------

